# Amiot 143



## Snautzer01 (Dec 9, 2014)




----------



## Wurger (Dec 9, 2014)




----------



## Capt. Vick (Dec 9, 2014)

Would make a great sightseeing airplane. "Now off the your right you see..."


----------



## buffnut453 (Dec 9, 2014)

But it's so slow it would be a case of "...and you can still see it. It's not gone yet! Yes, it's _still _there!" etc etc. 

The Amiot 143 - more of a flying suitcase than the Handley Page Hampden!


----------



## nuuumannn (Dec 10, 2014)

> The Amiot 143 - more of a flying suitcase than the Handley Page Hampden!



More like a flying wardrobe!


----------



## Graeme (Dec 10, 2014)

I like French aircraft, fascinating subject. I'm probably wrong, but I thought I saw an interior photo of the Amiot 143 showing dual flying controls so you could also fly it from that front ventral glassed area? 

Here's the Amiot 150 BE floatplane - a development from the 143 but with a revised tail and a larger wing surface...


----------



## vikingBerserker (Dec 10, 2014)

Now that one I had not seen. You are correct on the dual controls Another set was on the bottom.


----------



## Capt. Vick (Dec 10, 2014)

Just in case you wanna fly it upside down

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Capt. Vick (Dec 10, 2014)




----------



## Graeme (Dec 10, 2014)

Capt. Vick said:


> Just in case you wanna fly it upside down




Ahhh....yes, that's the one - thanks Vick!


----------



## vikingBerserker (Dec 10, 2014)

Now that's going to take a few rolls of duct tape and some Bondo.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Gnomey (Dec 11, 2014)

Good shots! Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Snautzer01 (Dec 12, 2014)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Mar 4, 2015)




----------



## Wurger (Mar 4, 2015)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Mar 6, 2015)




----------



## Wurger (Mar 6, 2015)




----------



## Airframes (Mar 6, 2015)

Amazing what can be done with an old workshop building and a few planks of wood ...............

Reactions: Funny Funny:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Dec 12, 2021)

3 Fotos Kradschütze der Wehrmacht am französischen Amiot 134 Flugzeug im Westen | eBay


Entdecken Sie 3 Fotos Kradschütze der Wehrmacht am französischen Amiot 134 Flugzeug im Westen in der großen Auswahl bei eBay. Kostenlose Lieferung für viele Artikel!



www.ebay.de

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## SaparotRob (Dec 12, 2021)

Why am I starting to like this plane?


----------



## Wurger (Dec 12, 2021)




----------



## nuuumannn (Dec 12, 2021)

I'm kinda disappointed one of these didn't survive, regardless of their uselessness (they did have very good range and ceiling however, better than any of their foreign contemporaries) as combat machines, they would be very impressive in the flesh I'm sure.

Reactions: Agree Agree:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## buffnut453 (Dec 12, 2021)

SaparotRob said:


> Why am I starting to like this plane?



Because you're sick...sick, I tell you.

BTW, welcome to the infirmary!

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Funny Funny:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Oct 8, 2022)

captured beute















Foto, 14. Pz. Jg. Kp. 506, Vickers Wellington Bomber in Jeumont, 1940 (N)50310 | eBay


Entdecken Sie Foto, 14. Pz. Jg. Kp. 506, Vickers Wellington Bomber in Jeumont, 1940 (N)50310 in der großen Auswahl bei eBay. Kostenlose Lieferung für viele Artikel!



www.ebay.de

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Oct 8, 2022)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Oct 9, 2022)

captured beute














Foto, 14. Pz. Jg. Kp. 506, Vickers Wellington Bomber in Jeumont, 1940 a(N)50310 | eBay


Entdecken Sie Foto, 14. Pz. Jg. Kp. 506, Vickers Wellington Bomber in Jeumont, 1940 a(N)50310 in der großen Auswahl bei eBay. Kostenlose Lieferung für viele Artikel!



www.ebay.de

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Oct 9, 2022)




----------



## cammerjeff (Oct 9, 2022)

Nice shots, I never realized there was a entrance hatch under the front turret, it helps explain some of the odd lines on this designs nose!


----------

